# New Granddaughter



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks everybody, i was very fortunate to have married a wonderful woman. she knows what being an excavating contractor's spouse is all about, there's feast, there's famine, there's late nights, early mornings. she's not only done a great job or raising our children, but LOL, raising me


----------



## B-MAN (Aug 1, 2006)

Congrats on the new grandchild Day! Say I read in one of your posts that you are about 4 hours west of the cities, where at?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

b-man, watertown, sd


----------



## B-MAN (Aug 1, 2006)

Day, I've been there many times. I grew up in the Ortonville-Milbank area.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations, Day!

Nice video!:thumbsup:


----------

